# Runnin Traffic



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Has anyone run traffic in a bean field in the spring? Field is not worked. Or would you run trffic out of a silage field. About the only option right now.


----------



## jjb2001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I would set up in the bean field. Dig the blinds until only a couple of inches stick above ground. The fill in the holes with chaff laying around the field. Take the dirt u dug and take it out of the filed. Preferably on a trsiler so u can fill the hole back in. Then set xecoys and enjoy. Itll b alot of.work. maybe u get birds maybe you dont. But u cant killem from the couch


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

Bring a pick axe or a jackhammer to dig that hole. You'll want a waterproof blind as well to keep you dry when it fills with water. 

Pick the silage field and wear whites, you'll be fine.


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

The snows I saw today in SW IA were all over a bean field. I wouldn't be scared to try. Good luck.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

If I hunt tomorrow afternoon it will be a bean field with sheet water. Wearing whites.


----------

